# Move with family to Pattaya area



## fassirelli

Hi!

I'm italian and I will move to Pattaya in the next months with my family for my housband job and I'm looking for some informations I already spent many hours on the web to find some italian or western women living in Pattaya but I found very few old contacts.
I have a lot of doubts about where the best place to live in Pattaya area and which is the best school for my sons. Any mothers there??
I have 2 sons, 8 months and 4 years old. We're thinking about international schools. My husband will work in Ammata city- Pluank daeng area. We wanted live near the see but I understood that in the area no too far from my husband company the see isn't so good so it isn't a value. So OK not on the see but at least in a nice area.
So the possibility I know could be:

- live in Sri Racha and choose ISE school but we will be very far from a nice see place where to go in the weekend
- live in south area I don't know where and choose The regent or S.Andrews school. Maybe Jomtien is OK to live? But I saw my husband has to drive 1+1 hours to go and come back...Not nice place to live in the middle between these schools and Ammata City??

Any suggestions?? We lived in the past in Suzhou/China and there was more easy because all was in the same area... 

Thanks in advance for all kind of informations you will give me
Federica


----------



## canamom

*Stay closer than Bangkok*

Hi, I think your gonna love this, there is a golf course near the town of bowin.Burpha Golf course! It is 5 minutes from siracha.
It has 36 holes and amazing housing., with the international school at the back.
Across the road is the lamchabang golf course also with a small grocery store.
The teachers at the school are awesome and the principal Heather Naro is amazing and will actually help you get in contact with the housing people.

Now the most amazing thing about this place for you is women! They have coffee every Thursday and friendships are made quite easliy. You will need people, it can be very isolating in Thailand,,,these girls are all expats...some from Sweden, texas, canada, korea, india, they are all awesome. They sometimes have girls night out about once a month.
You can get grocery in Pattaya, they have a international grocery store, and Bowin is just 5 minutes away and have a tesco grocery there.
There you can buy t.v,s , movies, basic grocery needs, but is really thai. i never bought my meat there but bought at the international grocery in bowin.

Okay, so if you stay on te golf course housing the girls have a little system to order fresh veggies fruit and bread at coffee break, and will be delivered faithfully right to your door on Fridays by 4:30.
There is another young girl that has 2 children not in school and could play with your children.
They have cooking classes once a month at the school., so nice to get out when you have little ones.

If you contact the International school eastern seaboard you will be able to email., Heather Naro,,,she is so kind and help ful.

Bangkok, is fun to shop but to live there is no place for children. So so busy and polluted, you can see mountains out in the bowin area and green grass. I know there is a ton of housing there, townhouses and full out beautiful california homes. The golf house has a restaurant and pool and tennis court.

Make sure your company helps you to get satalite and phone , because if you don,t speak thai it can be rather frustrating. You buy internet by speed not by usage.
Cell phones are cheap,,,,you might want a driver , i didn,t have one . Our company was cheap and left us without a driver.
This is a good time for youbto do it if your gonna move, your kids will adjust easily. Mine was 10 and wanted to go home everyday which was more than frustrating to deal with.
If you have any other questions feel free to ask.

Oh Bangna in Bangkok has an ikea home store and amazing malls, you can shop till you drop. Haha
You will find everything you need, if you have a good driver he will be able to help you get wht ever you need.


----------



## joseph44

I think that Canamom's post covers everything; if this isn't paradise!
OK, the sea needs a bit of driving, but as you said, the sea along the Eastern Seaboard is far from clean. The nearest beach from Amata City is Bang Saen and an alternative beach is at Baan Amphur (Sattahip-area). Try to avoid Pattaya and Jomtien beach.........not much beach there and the sea is dirty.


----------



## Mweiga

I've lived the past seven years near Bangsaray 20 kms to the south of Pattaya , a couple of kms off the main coast road to Sattahip. 

Chosen for the following reasons - near sea with sea view , quiet rural setting on high ground , outside tourist zone , low density neighbour population , conveniently close to Pattaya area for shopping etc , and easy access to airport / Bangkok motorways. It ticks all these boxes here.


----------



## arnaud8468

*China to Thai !*

Hello
Interesting
Everybody seems to have same issue ;-(
I am not familiar with all this expat blog but I discover we have same issues ...

I am Arnaud, married with veronique and 2 kids (9 and 11)
and i will work from October in Amata city
We were located in China / guangzhou up to last Month

We decided to rent in BKK and i will rent a small room in pattaya or best share a flat with similar people and will come back 1-2 times per week

Good luck !
Arnaud






I'm italian and I will move to Pattaya in the next months with my family for my housband job and I'm looking for some informations I already spent many hours on the web to find some italian or western women living in Pattaya but I found very few old contacts.
I have a lot of doubts about where the best place to live in Pattaya area and which is the best school for my sons. Any mothers there??
I have 2 sons, 8 months and 4 years old. We're thinking about international schools. My husband will work in Ammata city- Pluank daeng area. We wanted live near the see but I understood that in the area no too far from my husband company the see isn't so good so it isn't a value. So OK not on the see but at least in a nice area.
So the possibility I know could be:

- live in Sri Racha and choose ISE school but we will be very far from a nice see place where to go in the weekend
- live in south area I don't know where and choose The regent or S.Andrews school. Maybe Jomtien is OK to live? But I saw my husband has to drive 1+1 hours to go and come back...Not nice place to live in the middle between these schools and Ammata City??

Any suggestions?? We lived in the past in Suzhou/China and there was more easy because all was in the same area... 

Thanks in advance for all kind of informations you will give me
Federica[/QUOTE]


----------



## mauroest

Hello from Trieste !
We are a married couple and we are going to spend January and February 2014 in Pattaya to test and may be to retire here.
We would like to meet other couple for friendship :tea:
Mauro


----------



## zululand

mauroest said:


> Hello from Trieste !
> We are a married couple and we are going to spend January and February 2014 in Pattaya to test and may be to retire here.
> We would like to meet other couple for friendship :tea:
> Mauro


have just enrolled to the forum , trust you had great time this year in our area , as an italian expatriat living near Jomtien with family you might contact myself for further news/help
ciao


----------



## Thaistory

Regents has a good reputation, but it's quite pricy (shouldn't be a problem if your husband's company is paying the school fee).

I wouldn't recommend living in Pattaya. As a family, SriRacha is much better!


----------



## joseph44

Well Thaistory, without getting into a yes-or-no discussion, just a few differences between Pattaya (or Banglamung) and SriRacha:
- plenty of international school in Pattaya
- plenty of things to do in Pattaya
- plenty of shopping possibilities in Pattaya
- plenty of nice villages (compounds) on the East-side of Pattaya
- Pattaya does have beaches...well beaches.....


----------



## mauroest

are you in PTY this 2014/2015 winter ?


----------



## joseph44

mauroest said:


> are you in PTY this 2014/2015 winter ?


Who? Me?
Yes, I hope to be here anyway.


----------

